# PRO Disposable Pod



## Modyrts (10/10/19)

The PRO Disposable Pod is a swiss designed pod system coming in a range if flavors all of excellent taste and easy to use. 

Theres not much to say about this device other than the fact that it looks amazing, feels like a proper device as opposed to a disposable and vapes like an absolute machine. 

The flavor I was able to test today was the Pineapple which in my opinion is very similar to the Pineapple Trivia flavor by Gbom's Ndulge range. Mouth watering flavor with a really cool icey taste which it being an mtl system really lingers in your mouth. It is a pull to activate device which has a really decent response.



It has a really sleek design and only weighs 15 grams. It has a built in 1.4ml pod with a 280mAh battery firing at a max of 12W

I must say I was rather impressed and give it a solid 7/10 the only drawback being that it should have been a full pod system and not just a replacement for the Stig.

Really worth giving a try in my opinion and works really well as an emergency vape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (10/10/19)

I like it too. I got a freebie from VapeCon and I've been vaping it for the past 2 days or so (on and off). Nice design and good flavour. Mine is the Mixed Fruit. It's slightly cool and very refreshing.

I still prefer the new Twisp CLIQ though - it gives a much better throat-hit. A few people whom I know have tried it and they agree that it's just like a real ciggie.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (11/10/19)

Modyrts said:


> The PRO Disposable Pod is a swiss designed pod system coming in a range if flavors all of excellent taste and easy to use.
> 
> Theres not much to say about this device other than the fact that it looks amazing, feels like a proper device as opposed to a disposable and vapes like an absolute machine.
> 
> ...


I love these things.
I have a pure mint one and it is amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (11/10/19)

Where can we pick these up?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Modyrts (11/10/19)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Where can we pick these up?



Honestly speaking im not sure. It came through to the store as a gift from one of our suppliers but as it stands it does not seem we will be stocking them


----------



## Modyrts (11/10/19)

Hooked said:


> I like it too. I got a freebie from VapeCon and I've been vaping it for the past 2 days or so (on and off). Nice design and good flavour. Mine is the Mixed Fruit. It's slightly cool and very refreshing.
> 
> I still prefer the new Twisp CLIQ though - it gives a much better throat-hit. A few people whom I know have tried it and they agree that it's just like a real ciggie.



I saw the new twisp on the shelves at a petrol station and I was wondering if it is any good. Appreciate the feedback on that.


I must say though as a disposable device the design is really of quality


----------



## Hooked (11/10/19)

Modyrts said:


> I saw the new twisp on the shelves at a petrol station and I was wondering if it is any good. Appreciate the feedback on that.
> 
> 
> I must say though as a disposable device the design is really of quality



@Modyrts Here's my review of the CLIQ https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-cliq-review.t62188/#post-804495

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/10/19)

Modyrts said:


> I saw the new twisp on the shelves at a petrol station and I was wondering if it is any good. Appreciate the feedback on that.
> 
> 
> I must say though as a disposable device the design is really of quality



I would rate the Cliq as an improvement over the Cue. I have both. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

